# Transfer Paper Durability Question!



## gidwick (Aug 2, 2006)

I have just completed my first T-shirt for a friend and I am worried about durability for the shirt i.e. after a few washes!

I printed the shirt using an epson C86 with Durabrite Inks, used a dark shirt transfer paper on a red 100% cotton red shirt, and applied and fixed using a heat press!

The shirt looks great now, but how will stand up to laundering, anyone got any similar experience stories or help?

If you are interested here is the shirt I created!

http://i90.photobucket.com/albums/k259/gidwick/DSC00297.jpg


----------



## jdr8271 (Jun 16, 2005)

not very well honestly...its going to fade after a few washes. Opaque inkjet transfers are prone to cracking as well. That isnt to say, that you shouldnt use them. They have ther place, especially in the urban / hip hop scene. They last a little longer if you use the glossy overlays.


----------



## gidwick (Aug 2, 2006)

jdr8271 said:


> not very well honestly...its going to fade after a few washes. Opaque inkjet transfers are prone to cracking as well. That isnt to say, that you shouldnt use them. They have ther place, especially in the urban / hip hop scene. They last a little longer if you use the glossy overlays.


Thanks for the quick reply, what are gloss overlays (im new and still learning)

If i was to do this kind of design, would the vinyl printed transfers weather better, as they are printed with solvent inks, if not what would be my other options! looking into dye sub but need to offer coloured shirts as well as white.

Thanks again


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

Vinyl and Plastisol are probably your best options for darker shirts. Vinyl still lets you do simple, single runs (like 1 for a friend, etc.), but will be hard to use for complicated designs (you have to manually weed out the 'excess' vinyl). Plastisol will require a minimum order (usually at least 12), but work quite nicely and can do several colors if you're ordering a lot.

Both of these options will have MUCH more durability than the opaque transfers will.


----------

